

Show HN: A drop-in iOS keyboard button that mimics the native keyboard buttons - illyabusigin
https://github.com/illyabusigin/CYRKeyboardButton

======
melloclello
What happens when it's part of a keyboard extension? afaik no part of your
extension's view may pass in front of your app's view

~~~
jamesshamenski
Yep, this won't play as an option for the top row of keys inside an iOS 8
keyboard extension. There is no method to display art beyond above the area
where the default view of the keyboard resides.

Obviously, Apple doesn't have to play by their own rules... but I understand
how this could be abused.

The CYRKeyboardButton seems like a great starting point for someone building a
keyboard native to their own app or if the art is used on the lower rows of
keys.

------
joshdance
I like it. Looks very well done. What are some instances when you would need
to recreate the keyboard?

